# New cockapoo owner need help!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi I have a 14 week old cockapoo. Her name is Molly and she is adorable we love her. We got a cockapoo cause they are supposedly non shedding. Well she was fine for the first month but now she sheds so much. I have asthma so I am disappointed. I have to vacuum daily and I brush her daily also but still fur everywhere!

I could never get rid of her now when I look into her little human eyes I am in love ...........so don't know what to do. 

Is it normal for a puppy of this age to shed so much???? I did my research before getting her. Everyone loves her she is very friendly and social. Just wanted to know if this is normal???

I am concerned as I did research and thought they didn't shed that much. Is there any special foods that anyone knows about that is good for this type of dog. I live in Canada so if anyone has any recommendations I would really appreciate it! Right now she is on TLC food not sure if this is the right thing for her??


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i'm a new owner also. so i really don't know what to Say, is she eating good,and is her poo good or you know not runny,is she lively' and just how much is she shedding .my ginger didn't shed at all. but you have to wait till some of the knowable people here answer ok ,don't worry we have a lot of smart people here ....lumpy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Unfortunately, you cannot guarantee with a cross breed how their coat will turn out. What might be a little shedding to some people could be a lot of shedding to another. Is your puppy in good health? Been to vet, up to date with worming? I really wouldn't worry. Most likely it will settle down. There are a few dogs on here that seem to shed more than others, so maybe these owners can offer some advice. Enjoy your puppy, the puppy days go so fast. 

And... Welcome to the forum. We love pictures here!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

What coat time does ahe have. can you post a photos it could change as she gets older and her coat thikens up. 


but no cockapoos are not compleatly non shedding.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I wouldn't expect a 14 week old puppy of any breed to be shedding coat... I would take your pup to the vet for a thorough check.
Do post pics, we would love to see your puppy.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

When Lola was little - from 8 weeks to about 5 months - she used to shed, then it calmed down and now at 9 months (nearly) she is shedding again as her adult coat comes in. I think in the same way that some spaniels drop hair and some don't, the same holds true for cockapoos. Does your pup have a straighter coat? From what I can tell the straighter haired cockapoos seem to be more prone to shedding, but the upside is they don't require so much brushing! If you are really worried call your vet but unless it is excessive amounts you are probably ok.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi and Welcome. my dog did shed at around this age for about a week or two, he had a slightly wavy coat and I thought it may be because he was more cocker like, however it stopped after that and as he got older his coat thickened up and got the loose curl coat. I remember it was just as the weather was warming up and wondered if it maybe something he did on an annual basis or just his age, he has hardly shed since, although I do notice quite a few hairs in the car at times, I never seem to find them around the house, some hair does come out with a groom. My son wears a black school jumper and we had to de-hair him the mornings when Dudley did shed. Hopefully your pup will be like him and stop shedding after a week or two.


----------



## colkai (Dec 30, 2012)

That seems odd. I know most folks do say they are non shedding, which is down to the Poodle mix I guess. However, if your pup is leaning more to the Cocker side, then shedding is going to happen. Amber, our pup, does shed, but very little, maybe 5 or 6 hairs on my jumper when she cuddles. Compared to say a Lab, 9our lasst dog), it's practically no hair at all, but for those with asthma, I suppose it depends on their tolerance level. Certainly though, we do not have to vacuum daily for her hair. Even i we leave it a week, there are more carpet fibres than dog hair in the canister.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When we got her she was 8 weeks old and we took her to the vet and he checked her out and everything was fine. She has been to the vet again at the beginning of this month and again he said she was in good health. She has all her shots except the rabies shot which she will be getting on January 26. She is a very good eater and her poop's are firm and normal (vet checked her stools and they were fine). She is very active and social. 

Her coat is wavy except for her head which is more lose curls. Her shedding only started a few weeks ago. If you hold her there is a lot of hair on your shirt afterwards....not just 3-5 but a lot kinda like if you held a pug or a golden retriever. If she lies on the carpet their a little white hairs all over. In the past I have had a golden retriever so I am not exagerating her shedding 

We are thinking maybe it's her food so we are going to try another brand and when she goes back to the vet ask him about this problem. He checked her skin last time and said everything was normal so this is why I am puzzled! 

Will try and attach her picture. I have posted some in the cockapoo gallery her name is Molly.

Thanks again for your replies!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I know it must be frustrating when you had really hoped for a low shedding dog, but unfortunately there are no guarantees, I would really expect it to calm down as your puppy gets older, It was that much with ours when he was younger, I remember my sons school jumper being covered, although It was only a couple of weeks with our pup. There seems to be no medical problems, so i'm afraid it may just have to be wait and see.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Molly is very cute.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I hope it settles down, she's lovely. Mable has a wavey rather than curly coat and the white did shed but not as much as a lab, this has reduced and only noticeable when grooming x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think my cockerpoo Max may shed more than my mini Schnauzers. I do find little clumps around, but it's not a lot. We had a Cavi and that shed far more than Max.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

the thing i have noticed with the cockapoos that do moult is the lack of hair on the nose rather than the body.Ive had puppies in litters that have a fairly hairy body and head but the nose is more like a a cocker with either smooth hair or wispy hair compared to the full moustach of a none shedding cockapoo.Do you have any more pics of her at different angles? x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Interesting you should say that Mandy.. My little Lola has made all of her own rules. She has a completely smooth face and nose but is getting fluffier and only sheds when she's bathed or brushed and brushed. I'm very fortunate.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Posted a new picture of her in the cockapoo gallery. She is kind of starting to have a mustache but she is still shedding! In the process of changing her to a new food. It's a more natural food with less grains in it called Acana it's made in Vancouver Canada. I guess it's a good quality food. Hope it will help she seems to like it so far but I am doing it very slowly not to upset her tummy!

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i must have an odd cockapoo, cause ginger don't shed at all even when i comb her with the rake i have after i'm all done i may get a tinny bit of hair on the rake, so i don't understand why every ones pups are sheding and ginger is not..lumpy


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Bailey shed quite a good bit if hair at around this age and then again when he was around 9 months, he now only loses the odd hair and his coat has become very thick and getting alot curlier, and he has lots of matts now too 

So I guess all dogs coats are different!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Awww Bailey is so cute!!


----------

